# الدورة المتقدمة لأخصائي السلامة و الصحة المهنية ؟؟؟



## Mamdouhbg (26 مارس 2011)

زملائي الاعزاء ....

قد حصلت انا على الدورة الاساسية في مارس 2008 و على حسب معلوماتي انه يجب الحصول على الدورة المتقدمة للاخصائي خلال ثلاث سنوات .

لذا ارجوكم مساعدتي في كيفية الحصور على الدورة المتقدمة :

اي المعاهد او المراكز المانحة
التكلفة
و انا من سكان الاسكندرية .. هل تقام هذه الدورة هنا ام انها تقام في القاهرة فقط.

و جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## tamer safety (1 أبريل 2011)

اليك أخى رابط لكى تعرف أماكن حجز الدورات التخصصية بالاسكندرية و انحاء الجمهورية 
فنى و أخصائى السلامة 
لتحميل الملف من هنا http://www.4shared.com/document/sWNCexRP/___.html
بالتوفيق و النجاح


----------



## almasry (4 أبريل 2011)

أخي العزيز . دورة إخصائي السلامه و الصحة المهنية - متقدم تؤخذ في المركز القومي لدراسات السلامه و الصحة المهنيه وتأمين بيئة العمل مدة الدورة ثلاث أسابيع


----------



## mohamed nabih (5 أبريل 2011)

_كالريح إذا مر على الطيب يحمل طيباً كذلك صحبة الأخيار تحمل الخير_​


----------



## omersoliman (20 يونيو 2011)

نعم الدورة موجودة بمعهد السلامة فى شارع الحجاز بالقاهرة واعتقد ان لها فروع فى الوجة البحري والقبلي


----------



## oshegypt (24 يونيو 2011)

يوجد فرع لمكتب دراسات السلامة فى الأسكندرية فى منطقة فلمنج فى شارع متفرع من شارع ابو قير امام قسم الرمل بجانب مبني بنك الأسكان والتعمير..
بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------

